# Sean Williams



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I've heard a lot of Sean Williams talk. However I'm impressed that most Nugget fans understand the Nuggets need another piece in addition to front court depth. I'm surprised that hasn't fallen on death ears.
First I think we need to ship out Atkins and Hunter. My first choice would be to Sacramento for the obvious names I always mention. Sheldon Williams and John Salmons. But other options are clearly available.
Then with New Jersey I think Kiki wants Linas Kleiza. I'm afraid of trading Kleiza because I want our bench to stay solid. So you all know some of my pet players so to speak over the last couple of years. Samb and Kleiza works for Jarvis Hayes and Sean Williams. I wouldn't include a first round dp in any trade we make. With the value of Kleiza and expiring deals in today's market I just dont see a reason to include anything other than second round picks in any deal.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

again, i dont see this as a possibility at all. NJ can package sean and a few of there expirings for much more than what we have to offer.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> again, i dont see this as a possibility at all. NJ can package sean and a few of there expirings for much more than what we have to offer.


Not sure I agree with this, supposedly Seans been offered around, and Memphis won't give up any of there points for him (or it was at least reported that Memphis wasn't willing to give up their points, NJ could have just had interest in one or two.) So I think a package with Kleiza would be something the Nets would have interest in, possibly JR too, if Denver would move him.

Although I think Hayes+Sean are making to much for the original proposed trade to work. Ager instead of Hayes does though


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> Not sure I agree with this, supposedly Seans been offered around, and Memphis won't give up any of there points for him (or it was at least reported that Memphis wasn't willing to give up their points, NJ could have just had interest in one or two.) So I think a package with Kleiza would be something the Nets would have interest in, possibly JR too, if Denver would move him.
> 
> Although I think Hayes+Sean are making to much for the original proposed trade to work. Ager instead of Hayes does though


I have no idea what NJs plans are. I figured theyd want their expiring contracts to expire. My trade proposal works according to RealGM.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I have no idea why Sacramento would want the trade you suggest, honestly.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jericho said:


> I have no idea why Sacramento would want the trade you suggest, honestly.


lol agreed. there is no way they would trade salmons and williams for chucky and hunter. hunter is argubally the most useless player in the entire league and has one more year on his stupid salary. williams has a team option and i almost guarantee they dump his sucky *** after the year.

i would do chucky and a 1st for salmons. sac would get an expiring and a late 1st for a guy who doesnt fit into future plans. donte greene has been a surprise, they got fransisco garcia locked up for 5 years, and of course kevin martin. they need him right now, but by the trade deadline i believe he'll be shopped. expiring + 1st sems like a winner to me...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

by the deadline, i might want to see a kleiza + hunter swap for mikki moore. hed be a great addition and i just dont see mikki having a bright future with thompson and hawes nearing big minutes the rest of the way...

hunter is completely useless and has **** **** **** trade value. this is a rare deal i can see happening that gives us front court depth while still keeping chucky's expiring.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

williams isn't the answer here. They need a center, and Williams is really just a PF, he's not big enough to play the 5 out west.


----------

